# Mitsu Powershift spec 4000 RPM's



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I was doing a bit of reading on the Toro site and it showed that both the 6hp and 8hp Mitsubishi engines were running at 4000 rpms vs the 3250 of the Tecumseh's. I wonder if they were that much better performers?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Who Knows there BROTHER GIBBS. Maybe that is just the way they build them over on that side of the pond.:smiley-confused013::smiley-confused013::smiley-confused013:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Did you ever sell that other 1 you had????????????????*


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Did they use the same pulley as the Tecumsehs? If the Mitsubishis got a smaller pulley, that would reduce their impeller-speed advantage, though it would help add torque.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Did you ever sell that other 1 you had????????????????*


Yes. I sold my 824 Powershift. I still have the one with the hatched motor. It will be my summer project. Too lazy and cold to start it now, but she will be my ace in the hole when done. :wink2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> Did they use the same pulley as the Tecumsehs? If the Mitsubishis got a smaller pulley, that would reduce their impeller-speed advantage, though it would help add torque.


* All Engines ran the same pulley set up.*


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Toro always de-rated their Tecumseh horizontal shaft engines. No idea why. Same engine on an Ariens or MTD would be at 3600RPM. Maybe longevity related or trying to run it closer to the peak torque curve. Not sure why.


----------

